# Will it work for IBS-D predominant sufferers as well?



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

My ibs is D. predominant- Will the tapes work as well for me?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Britt, and welcome.The IBS Audio Program addresses over 20 IBS symptoms including D - I myself had terrible D almost to the point of being housebound, and they were very helpful.For the majority of IBS patients who complete the program, have found an average of 90% reduction rate in symptoms - and this is usually from folks who have tried everything else with little, no, or short-lived success.Take a peek at the success stories thread on this forum about how it has helped individuals with D and other IBS symptoms.Also, check out the website at www.ibscds.com The program has been helping thousands of IBS patients worldwide - and has had 3 years of follow-up clinical research showing lasting improvement. You can see a chart showing these results on the website.If you have any specific questions about the program, feel free to ask, as we are all here to help and support.Bottom line is that many IBS patients have had excellent success with the program, and I believe they can work for you as well. Take care, and again, welcome!







~ Marilyn


----------

